# Special video to celebrate my GR Mason's one year old birthday



## kellyguy

Absolutely beautiful video and Mason is adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Max's Dad

Tried to watch, but video was blocked by YouTube.


----------



## Shellbug

Ugh it's blocked :-/ I can't watch it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hydi

i made some changes, now you can watch it. Thank you ；p


----------



## Hydi

i made some changes, now you can watch it hopefully. Thank you for watching...=P


----------



## Max's Dad

Very sweet video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519

*Mason*

Happy, Happy, Birthday Mason!

You are a beautiful boy and have a family that adores you!

The video you made of Mason is so heartfelt and heartwarming-awesome job!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday to Mason. 

Fabulous video, he was such an adorable pup and has grown into a handsome boy.


----------



## Kirsten

So cute!!! I really enjoyed seeing Mason's first year  thanks!


----------



## Hydi

aww. ..thank you so much for watching it and sharing the joy of having him with us.


----------



## Hydi

Thank you, this is so sweet =P
He really is an adorable boy that loves every creature.


----------



## Hydi

Thanks Karen！You are so sweet. and I think both Mason and our family are very lucky to have each other. =P


----------



## Hydi

It's my pleasure. haha


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Thank you for sharing.
Wonderful memories
Happy Birthday Mason


----------



## Hydi

Thank you, woof woof...Mason says...lol


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy belated birthday handsome Mason, I can see you're a very loved boy!


----------



## Hydi

thank you...haha...he really is and he really deserves...


----------



## rosebudcorner

I LOVE this video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hydi

thank you, this is very sweet of you ?


----------

